# hanging dove decoys



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

well i saw a blog here about some one asking how to hang dove decoys and allot of people gave there ideas didn't post mine couse it was pretty generic in the past i always took a dowl and put 4-5 decoys on it and used a fishing pole with a weight at the end tossed it over the line or tree branch and then lifted the decoys up well i was in my garage the other day trying to figure out what rod i wanted to drag out with me when i looked over and saw my icefishing gear and wondered why i always caried a 6 foot rod with me dove hunging instead of an 18inch one. 
now a little on my history i am stationed up here and left the hurricane pounched carolinas before here and when i got here the only thing i had herd about ice fishing was on grumpy old men sho the first time i saw an ice rod i thought kool a little rod for little kids ( allot of people got some good laughs about that ) well i just sold about 15 ice rods to my friends back there couse of this. Now i am sure that allot of you have already figured it out but if you slow like me here is a good tip.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

where can i get dove decoys and do they wor?


----------

